# New welding bench



## sprucegum (Apr 27, 2016)

Came into a deal on a little wire feed welder a while back and the garage is getting a little crowded so I decided to consolidate my welding stuff. The angle iron was free it came from some machienery shipping creats, the wheels came from a old garden cart. I guess the only thing I bought was some electricity and welding supplies. I am on the lookout for a piece of steel for the top and I will buy a small vice then I am done. I wanted it on wheels as I like to weld outside for fire safety and air quality, I can just wheel this over to the doorway or take it all the way outside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like it's leaking already...


----------



## F.W.von (May 2, 2016)

Some roll up skirts over the sides will keep it tidy.
Might be nice to put a big welding tool drawer on top b4 you cap it with the top plate. Taller tables r nice 4 less leaning down to weld I tend to think.
Nice n clean money cart ya got rollin there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 3, 2016)

F.W.von said:


> Some roll up skirts over the sides will keep it tidy.



Tidy is something I have a problem with. You should have seen it when I got done using it this weekend. Extension cord, welder leads, and torch hose all tangled. Worn out grinding wheels, bits of iron, & welding rod stubs and clamps every where. I did put it all back in place when I was done though.


----------



## sprucegum (May 4, 2016)

Getting lots of use, made a 3pt hitch wood hauler yesterday. I bring my wood from the pile to the house in small batches through out the winter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

